# Bad Gateways, anyone?



## steeldragons (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone else getting the "502-Bad Gateway" message when clicking on just about anything here, this morning?

Practically every page I try to get to (took me two attempts and a refresh to get to Meta in the first place) is giving me that message. Some are refreshing or coming up on the second or third attempts, some aren't.

I'm guessing there's some work being done [I hope].

But figured I'd check just in case we're under seige again.


----------



## darjr (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like others have seen it. Do you see them now?


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry, darjr. I was workin' on other stuff/avoiding the site...giving you guys time to work on whatever "it" was.

But as of now [3:33pm GMT+1], nope! Looks all good.

Many thanks.


----------



## eondesigner (Oct 8, 2013)

I was getting those too. Seems ok now though. Apparently if you can get past nine of them it opens a doorway, straight to Asmodeus's blog.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 9, 2013)

It seems we're under attack. Fortunately, we're in a MUCH better place to defend against it these days!  There may be some slowdowns, though.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 9, 2013)

Good to know.

Bring my armor! Guards to the wall! Fire the oil! Bar the gates!

Archers load! Where are my sorcerers?

[Good luck, guys. Giv'em hell.  ]


----------



## Tharian (Oct 9, 2013)

"Bring me my brown pants!"


----------



## calronmoonflower (Oct 10, 2013)

I had errors yesterday, but it is OK today. Also I get on the forums at around:30 am central time, so it looks to have lasted a while.


----------



## darjr (Oct 10, 2013)

It happens late at night US time.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 10, 2013)

http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/10/09/1253209/dangerous-vbulletin-exploit-in-the-wild


----------



## darjr (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea, that would be what I think is going on. No breach, however. Just a ZILLION attempts.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm going to close the boards and attempt an upgrade tonight (about midnight my time) when I get back from my game this evening.  Hopefully it'll go OK...


----------

